# Opinions needed as soon as possible! Severe boarding problems!



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ultimately aren't the owners are responsible for the care of their horses? You are taking that responsibility by moving your horses. I'm not sure that SPCA could actually do anything because the BO is only responsible for the care of the horses by legal contract. IMO, the owners need to act by either moving their horses or requiring action by the BO mandated by a court. Whether that action be to properly care for the horses as per contract terms or provide the food so that the owners can feed their horses.

Worth a phone call though. The worst SPCA will do is say they can't touch it. Maybe they will still consider a site visit which will result in documentation.

I would be encouraging all the owners to be ACTING NOW. They need to move their horses, or provide feed and care directly to their horses on their own immediately. They can go to the courts for costs, but the primary action needs to be care of the animals.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Definitely call animal control!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Call AC, SPCA, and any other animal welfare group in your area, even equine rescues.

Show them your photo's and if you have them text or email records of conversations, maybe record conversations if you can.

Take pictures of the locked up feed, empty buckets, nets, feeders. Of the horses eating wood and manure. Actually video recordings are better if you can get them.

Try whatever you can to make a difference. If AC, SPCA etc refuse to do anything call a local news station, make it hard on the BO, to the point they have to properly care for the animals or the bad press will put them out of business,


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are there contracts stating who supplies the feed and how much is fed ? If she is the person responsible for feed, then she should get cited. She is refusing proper care. 
If you know the owners, contact them and say your horse is being starved , go check on it.
if the owners know this is going on and find no issue with the animals being starved then they could also be charged with animal cruelty.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a rotten situation to find yourself in! Do the other owners ever come to check on their horses? Do they seem aware of what is going on? Have you, or will you, speak to them, once you have your own two horses safely out?


----------



## UnwindingDream (Aug 25, 2014)

Most of the new people have absolutely no knowledge of horses and believe everything is being properly taken care of. They've bought into any line she's given them. Anytime I've tried to see what they think about the conditions, they just rave about how amazing this lady is. 

A few of the really bad horses are rarely seen by their owners. However, one of them did see their horse recently, and didn't seem phased. He rode his horse even with his backbone sticking out and every rib showing. 

Another one of the owners is in charge of the feeding on occasion. She truly doesn't find her horse to be underweight even though he's in the same boat as the last one I mentioned!

In the boarding contract it says she's supposed to supply hay and grain. She's also supposed to feed twice daily, which hasn't happened often lately. However, there is no set amount listed and I'm afraid that will get her off the hook.

And this isn't accidental. It's been brought up multiple times by people who ended up leaving recently and myself. She just sends back an excuse that doesn't even match what happened and moves on with a smile on her face. 

If she thinks anyone is displeased with her, she'll claim to be willing to have a vet run tests on any horse or whatever she can. Then, it never happens. She's constantly lying about their care. 

She claimed the horses weren't actually eating the manure. They're scavenging for undigested grain because they're pigs. They sift through it... I've witnessed them eating clumps. It isn't searching for anything. It's actually devouring the piles. One of the many lies I've been told lately. 

I'm afraid they'll start caring for the horses once I'm gone due to expecting me to contact someone. Then, nothing will be done when animal control or whoever sees that they're "changing their ways". She'll be off the hook to do it again to even more horses if that happens.

She did the same thing just two weeks ago. It lasted less than two days due to me holding myself in check. If I would have reacted how she thought I would, I truly think it would have either lasted longer or I would have been banned until my horses were moved. She begged my father to stay, and made all kinds of promises. It even looked somewhat promising. They got extra food, and some barn improvements were made. Literally two days later, and it all went back to the usual. 

They've fixed a few leaks in the roof, and built up a few stalls. But, the feeding is still an issue, and stalls and water buckets aren't being cleaned very well or as often as they're supposed to be. No vet has come to do any tests. The people who ended up taking over the morning feeding seem to be more than okay with their instructions, which apparently now doesn't include hay in the morning. The night shift is now the people who we'd complained about not feeding on multiple occasions. 

I feel like action should be taken, but I'm terrified it won't be enough. I won't have access to the barn once my horses are gone. I don't know what will happen if someone goes to investigate and sees her little act she pulls rather than what is truly happening.,


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd wind up telling her that a lawsuit is in the offing, for failure to provide adequate care. That might shake her up.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

None of this drama is needed! If you don't like the service simply move your horse and this time pick a higher quality place. Any place that allows boarders to work off board or doesn't have a clean neat professional staffed barn is a
Red flag right there.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

BugZapper89 said:


> Any place that allows boarders to work off board or doesn't have a clean neat professional staffed barn is a
> Red flag right there.


^Not true. What do you think working students do?


OP- I am sorry you are in this position. Move your horse and call AC.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

BugZapper89 said:


> None of this drama is needed! If you don't like the service simply move your horse and this time pick a higher quality place. Any place that allows boarders to work off board or doesn't have a clean neat professional staffed barn is a
> Red flag right there.


That is completely false. There are a number of high quality places that allow boarders to work off board. It can be great for someone who can't afford other options for horse care and for the BO to not have to do all the work herself or hire outside employees. 



Horseychick87 said:


> Call AC, SPCA, and any other animal welfare group in your area, even equine rescues.
> 
> Show them your photo's and if you have them text or email records of conversations, maybe record conversations if you can.
> 
> ...


All of this. Before you move the horses take photos of EVERYTHING. Grain locked up, with undisturbed dust on the lock if possible, empty feed and water buckets. Filthy stalls if possible. Photos of ALL of the horses from multiple angles showing the degree of starvation. Photos and videos of the starving horses eating their own manure. Try to be sneaky about it so that she doesn't know what you're doing. You don't want her to take things out on your own horses. It's been known to happen. Once your horses are out of harm's way, bring all of the evidence to whoever is in charge of animal welfare in your area. Bring photos of your horses before you moved them there to show them in good condition if possible. There is a chance that they won't be able to do much based on the fact that there's food on the property, but that'll depend on your area. Hopefully the near death horses will be enough to take action. 

Try to contact all of the owners that you can, especially the ones that rarely see their horses. Print out multiple copies of body condition scoring charts (preferably with pictures) to show owners and information about the harm which can come from prolonged starvation. Try to convince them that their horse is NOT ok, and encourage them to move to a new stable. 

You won't sway all of the owners, but some may be convinced by the BO that their horse is alright. I've seen it happen by well meaning horse people. Heck, it happened to a very well meaning close friend of mine. She began leasing a TB owned by a couple that moved out of the country. This couple left the horse under the care of a trainer, and the trainer starved the horses to near death. My friend was young at the time (15 or so?) and remembered the horse from her youth and wanted to help him. The trainer claimed that the previous owners had stopped paying and she couldn't afford to feed him properly or some lame excuse, and that my friend could lease him and pay for the feed to fatten him back up. The horse was NOWHERE near ready to be ridden (ribs and backbone still showing) but the trainer convinced her that it was ok so she could get the lesson money. She's long moved on from that trainer but still has that horse and having been around horses much longer feels horrible for making that horse work in the condition he was in. He looked much better than he did, but looking back at pictures he was still awful. Had someone other than the trainer been around to talk some sense into her it could have saved the poor horse a lot of uncomfortable riding. 

I would also consider bringing legal action upon this person and I WOULD without fail bring legal action if she tries to hold you to giving a 30 day notice. I hope that you have photos of your animals before moving them to the property. That'll help show that the horses were previously in good (or fat) condition and didn't arrive skinny. Since this is the kind of person to neglect horses with a smile on her face I would be moving my horses ASAP and not tell her until the horses are on the trailer and ALL of your belongings are loaded up/off the property. It's the first of the month, so NOW would be the perfect time to split for the sake of your horses. Bad things may very well happen to the other horses, but you unfortunately have almost no say in their situation. Contact the local authorities and anyone else you can, but your responsibility is not to them. It is to your horses. They are your animals under your care, so you need to do what is best for them and get them out ASAP. It'll be hard to leave the starving ones, but you need to look out for your own first and foremost. 

Moral of the story: Move your horses TODAY if possible to a new barn. Try to do a thorough job investigating the owner of the new place this time and evaluate the current boarders' condition, but more importantly get your horse out of there. If possible, gather evidence and bring it to animal control. Most importantly, ttake care of YOUR horses above worrying about the other horses. Your guys depend on you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

please understand, also, that all this stuff you are posting about her on the internet, and all, is public, and thus available to her, too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Step number one should be securing a better situation for your own horses. From there, I think your best option would be to call the authorities or animal control. Getting involved with the other owners of horses in ways that can be documented (texts, e-mails, etcetera) can be used for fodder with the argument of "slander." Just be careful...


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Please get your own horses off the property ASAP and don't call anyone until yours are safe. Take lots of pictures, preferably with a date stamp on them before you leave for the last time.

You may have to pester every agency you can think of. If the local humane society won't or can't do anything, call your sheriff's department. Send your pictures and story to the closest TV station. See if you can find out some of the names of former boarders who have left because of the conditions.

Sadly, too many times people (including those who profess to love horses) will turn a blind eye to these situations and that's exactly why there are so many hidden places with starving horses behind closed doors.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

In my area, calling AC wouldn't do any good except possibly scaring the BO into changing her ways. They will not do anything unless the animals are within 3 days of dying and if there is food on the property then nothing will be done even then. 

I would document everything and do it anyway though, just in case and for my own state of mind. I might also stick a large poster with pictures of proper body weights up when I left the barn, because I'm just passive aggressive enough for that.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm not really sure there's anything you could do in this situation. Get your horses out of there and contact the owners of the horses that don't see their horses often if you can.

If you're really adamant about doing something to give the BO a wake up call and you have the evidence you mentioned, you could take the BO to court and sue for some or all the board you paid her while you were boarding there (breech of contract). Keep in mind, though, that the horse community is small and word travels fast. Even if this place has a poor reputation other barns may be hesitant to take in someone who has sued their previous barn.


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

Make sure you document any and _everything_ she says, take photos, and weigh your horses when you leave. 

Weigh the underweight mare also and document it with photos. 

Contact the ASPCA or whatever animal control you have and let them know what's going down. The least you can do is try and get a hold of them.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Document what you can, move your horses and start contacting the proper authorities. 

If the authorities won't or can't do anything so be it. Ultimently it's up to the horses owners to know what's best for their horses and get them out of a crappy situation. Even new horses should realize something's wrong when hips and spines are protruding. Sounds more like they don't care. 

I understand where your coming from, about two years ago I moved my horses from a somewhat simular situation. The BOs horses were thin but as they always had a crappy round bale and water AC wouldn't do anything. I had grown attached to several of them, one gelding more then the rest but when it boiled down to it I needed to do what was best for my own animals. Unfortunately you can't save them all as much as we would like to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

UnwindingDream said:


> The pastures are empty of anything but dirt, mud, and rocks.


This alone is a red flag not to board at that place because it is a sign of severe overcrowding of horses on the property...yes there will be mud in some high traffic areas but pasture areas should have GRASS and little to no mud, allowing for change of seasons and weather... Duck Dodgers said all of the rest of what I would've said so Im seconding all of that post...a picture says a thousand words and a video a million...it cannot be argued with...


----------



## UnwindingDream (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's an update: Things got significantly worse. Two horses died, the barn owner got caught forging vet papers, etc. I tried taking over morning feed, and it did nothing. The horses were still dropping weight. Needless to say, we moved as soon as we were financially able. All kinds of drama ensued. She claimed I owed her money, stole my own horse from her, etc. Basically, she was ****ed. I took my horses without advanced warning. However, I didn't believe it safe to give her warning. In the end, animal control did get called. I don't believe any horses were taken from her though, or that anything was done. Animal control wasn't even concerned by or interested in the pictures, which disturbed me greatly. The barn owner had all of the horses hidden out of sight and locked away most of the time, so it's impossible to tell if the ones that needed help got it when I drive by. All of my horses gained the weight they'd lost, and are currently healthy as can be. It's REALLY nice. I totally take care of them now, to ensure that they get everything they need, and it's MUCH cheaper. I also KNOW everything that's done now, and feel more secure. I worry about the other horses still, but ultimately the responsibility rests on their owners' shoulders. Hopefully, they all stop buying her lies now that I'm not that to ensure the horses are fed at least once a day, and do the right thing for their horses and shut her down.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

That's horrible that things ended so badly, but the important thing is that your horses are safe. You did what you needed to do, and I think you were right to not give any notice. From the sounds of it your horses would have indeed been unsafe, and it wouldn't surprise me if she had tried to do something to them. Very unfortunate for the horses left behind, but you are correct. You can't help everyone, and their owners are ultimately responsible for their safety. 

Thanks for giving us an update. I always wonder what happens in cases like these when folks don't update us.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

First off leaving is the best decision to make. Secondly the other owners are responsible for their horses and they should be asking questions themselves if their horses are losing weight.

I had a similar problem when I got my first horse. I had no idea and my old beginner horse was put into a small pasture with geldings that were young and easy keepers so did not need as much grass. I kept asking the manager, who I was totally reliant on for ways to get the weight back on him and why he was losing so much. She kept telling me I need to hard feed him more, and more. 

Was not until I went looking for help on the internet and came across this site that I was told that that was not right and he needed to be on more grass. I moved him to new grazing the next weekend and happily paid my notice out to get my boy to a better environment.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is sad that AC did nothing. Give her time, I am sure the skinny horses will be out in view again, and if you have photos of the other peoples horses make them a copy and send it to them. . Dont put your name, just state, if this is your horse you should be concerned .
She will probably have skinny horses out front again, then call a news station, tell them you have called AC previously and nothing was done.


----------



## lovebearsall (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm glad things turned out all right for you 'cause I was thinking as I was reading how this could all SERIOUSLY backfire! I'm surprised animal control didn't site the actual owners of the animals for neglect. Ultimately, the worst that can be done to the barn owner is a lawsuit for breach of contract, which is a civil suit that would have to be addressed by each individual horse owner and the welfare of the horses is the responsibility of the owner of the animal. I know that sounds incredibly UNFAIR, but I could see that happening here in the US.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

It's heartbreaking and frustrating for the horses left behind, but you did the right thing. I'm glad things turned out well for you and you like your new boarding situation. I boarded my horses the same way as you are doing now and the piece of mind you get from KNOWING they are being taken care of properly is priceless.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Great to hear that your horses are safe and sound but really sad to hear two horse also died..


----------



## Branson06 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg!!!! Seriously this story sickens me so bad. Shame on her. Do everything you can to save thst barn. Those horses deserve someone to care about them and to take action. It's not fair that they are hidden . If you don't do something no one will. I'd rather be dead than to have to starve to death. They'd be better off loose so at least they can try to find food. And for her to call them pigs? ?? seriously take action!!! Go with your gut instinct and don't tell her anything . Call on her and if you can get people around u to also call so it sounds like a lot of people are concerned. This will only get worse


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I'd wind up telling her that a lawsuit is in the offing, for failure to provide adequate care. That might shake her up.


Might shake her into retaliating on your horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*great thinking*

I think you not giving her a heads up was the best thing you could have done to keep your horse safe. I know of a stable local to where I am that has the same issues, and the barn managers deny ever missing feedings. Someone that is that careless and not providing adequate needs to horses would have no issues harming your horse further. I think you did the best thing you could do.


----------

